# Working in Cyprus



## Krishna Mohan (May 27, 2021)

Hi, 
I got a job offer from Cyprus. I’m an Indian.
My question is can anybody give some info on the below,
1) Is it needed to take travel insurance only from a Cypriot Insurance company or I can go for any international companies.

I was told to take the. Travel insurance through only a Cypriot Insurance firm.
Can someone advise please?

regards,
VKMohan


----------



## Krishna Mohan (May 27, 2021)

The said it is reimbursable. As I see it is something new. 

VK Moha


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

Krishna Mohan said:


> Hi,
> I got a job offer from Cyprus. I’m an Indian.
> My question is can anybody give some info on the below,
> 1) Is it needed to take travel insurance only from a Cypriot Insurance company or I can go for any international companies.
> ...


Travel insurance for which purpose?


----------



## Krishna Mohan (May 27, 2021)

ALKB said:


> Travel insurance for which purpose?





ALKB said:


> Travel insurance for which purpose?
> I was asked to take a travel insurance through a Cypriot insurance company in order to arrange for my work permit and visas. They said that I would be reimbursed once the process is over.


----------



## Krishna Mohan (May 27, 2021)

They say it is for Travel Health Insurance before reaching Cyprus.


----------



## Krishna Mohan (May 27, 2021)

Krishna Mohan said:


> They say it is for Travel Health Insurance before reaching Cyprus.


It’s from FRANGIOU ROYAL GENERAL INSURANCE COMPANY
18-22 Martiou Street, P.O.Box: 24690, 1302 Nicosia, Cyprus
+357 96 288 254
When I check their website, it is under maintenance.


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

Krishna Mohan said:


> They say it is for Travel Health Insurance before reaching Cyprus.


Have you checked that the company offering the job is real?

Why would you need insurance before reaching Cyprus?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

It sounds very odd to me. If you are going to be working and living in Cyprus travel insurance would not be valid. Of course you need travel insurance for the actual travel but once you are living there you need proper health insurance.


----------



## Shotokan101 (Mar 29, 2019)

Could they mean Health Insurance? 

Jim


----------



## Krishna Mohan (May 27, 2021)

Shotokan101 said:


> Could they mean Health Insurance?
> 
> Jim


They say that Travel health i durance is only for travelling purpose. Health insurance can be made after we each there.


----------



## Krishna Mohan (May 27, 2021)

ALKB said:


> Have you checked that the company offering the job is real?
> 
> Why would you need insurance before reaching Cyprus?


It is EXXONMOBIL PETROLEUM CORPORATION EXPLORATION AND PRODUCTION, NICOSIA, CYPRUS.
103 Ammochostou Ave. Agiou Prokopiou, Engomi, 2406 Nicosia, Cyprus.
Human Resources (HR), Head Division
Tel: +(357) 96 129 206
Fax: +(357) 24 272 508
E-mail: [email protected]
Website: https://www.exxonmobil-tech.com


----------



## Krishna Mohan (May 27, 2021)

Krishna Mohan said:


> It is EXXONMOBIL PETROLEUM CORPORATION EXPLORATION AND PRODUCTION, NICOSIA, CYPRUS.
> 103 Ammochostou Ave. Agiou Prokopiou, Engomi, 2406 Nicosia, Cyprus.
> Human Resources (HR), Head Division
> Tel: +(357) 96 129 206
> ...


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

Krishna Mohan said:


> It is EXXONMOBIL PETROLEUM CORPORATION EXPLORATION AND PRODUCTION, NICOSIA, CYPRUS.
> 103 Ammochostou Ave. Agiou Prokopiou, Engomi, 2406 Nicosia, Cyprus.
> Human Resources (HR), Head Division
> Tel: +(357) 96 129 206
> ...


And did you apply to a job advert or did they contact you out of nowhere?

Have they started the visa process at all or is asking 'get travel health insurance from this specific company' the only thing they have done so far?

Normally, the company should send you a bunch of documents needed to apply for a work visa, you'd add documents from your side. There should be a list of what is needed obtainable from the Cypriot Embassy in the country where you are resident. Travel insurance is always a good idea, if not a must, covering the time your initial visa is valid, before you get your residence/work permit in Cyprus.

That the company is asking to buy from a specific insurance provider which is not even verifiable, raises all my red flags, though.


----------



## Krishna Mohan (May 27, 2021)

ALKB said:


> And did you apply to a job advert or did they contact you out of nowhere?
> 
> Have they started the visa process at all or is asking 'get travel health insurance from this specific company' the only thing they have done so far?
> 
> ...


Thanks for the interest you have taken to respond. I have the answers for my questions through one of my acquaintances. Thanks again.


----------



## anter1967 (Jun 18, 2021)

872 / 5000

I also get an offer from Cyprus. but have to transfer money for 570 euros ... (a) Work Permit Fee: ------ EURO 100.00 (b) Residence Permit: ----- EURO 105.00 (c) Clearance Permit: ----- EURO 125.00 (d) Visa Fee: --------------EURO 110.00 (d) Service Fee: ---------- EURO 130.00 Total: =============== EURO 570.00 and I was immediately called by the one on behalf of Exxon and who will take care of immigration documents in Cyprus. 1. the set time is 6 days with the money in front of the transfer via money gram 2. Does ExxonMobil's class company still think about such a small amount of money to get a big service? Expert Until now I haven't transferred for immigration fees....and the ads are at ExxonMobil Job Recruitment - Apply ASAP!!! - (HRM)., 48237793 - expatriates.com... do you really need that many experts... please input and information...


----------



## Diwash Dahal (Jun 18, 2021)

Krishna Mohan said:


> It is EXXONMOBIL PETROLEUM CORPORATION EXPLORATION AND PRODUCTION, NICOSIA, CYPRUS.
> 103 Ammochostou Ave. Agiou Prokopiou, Engomi, 2406 Nicosia, Cyprus.
> Human Resources (HR), Head Division
> Tel: +(357) 96 129 206
> ...


*I have also received the similar offer from the company. I have to been told to process for the visa processing from the below company and to bear the visa expenses which will be reimbursed. I doubt if this is a valid offer or not ? Can u please guide me?*
Cypriot Immigration Experts Services
15 Vyzantiou street, Strovolos 2064 Nicosia, Cyprus,
Our Ref: CTR/TWP-IMNG03-10
Contact Person: Androulla Prokopiou
E-Mail: [email protected]
Phone: (+357) 96-115-889
Designation: Employment Work/Resident Permit/Visa/Cypriot Affairs/Aliens Registration


----------



## Anshuman Goswami (Jun 30, 2021)

I too got an offer. May I know the offer is genuine or not?


----------



## nhowarth (Dec 6, 2017)

I'm not sure if the ads are genuine. The website was registered in Reykjavik (Iceland) and the fax number is a mobile phone.

Their website lists different phone numbers in Cyprus (mobile) +35796955271 (Landline) +35720486579

Suggest you give them a call on their landline to confirm.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Oh for Pete's sake..... it's a scam ........ no company 'gives you a call' and offers you a job and then asks for money to process visas


----------



## Ridwan Ali (Oct 26, 2021)

Krishna Mohan said:


> Hi,
> I got a job offer from Cyprus. I’m an Indian.
> My question is can anybody give some info on the below,
> 1) Is it needed to take travel insurance only from a Cypriot Insurance company or I can go for any international companies.
> ...


----------



## Ridwan Ali (Oct 26, 2021)

I also got same offer. But they were asking money for paper work. After then they were talking that they will reimburse after processing. But I refuse to give money.

Guys be careful this is scam because no any companies are asking advance payment by making such type of excuses.



Below email address is that from which I received offer.

Thank and best regards,

Mrs. Eleni Nicholas.
{Human Resources Manager}
EXXONMOBIL EXPLORATION®
E-mail: [email protected]
Website: www.exxonmobil-tech.com
Tel Number: +35796955271
Fax Number: +35720486579
ExxonMobil Petroleum Corporation
103 Ammochostou Ave 2406 Nicosia,Cyprus.


----------



## Ridwan Ali (Oct 26, 2021)

It is showing very attractive salary and facilities.


----------



## nicofou007 (Oct 28, 2021)

Please warn all EXPATS

ELENI NICHOLAS IS A SCAMSTER

I GOT REPLY FROM EXXON THEM SELF

Thank you for your interest in ExxonMobil.

We regret to inform you that the job offer / notification / Interview invitation you have received has not been authorized by ExxonMobil, and therefore, it does not represent a legitimate offer.

We've been made aware of unauthorized individuals using the ExxonMobil name and logo in emails and on web sites in an attempt to solicit up-front fees and/or personal data from interested job-seekers. ExxonMobil does not use recruiting or placement agencies that charge candidates an advance fee of any kind (e.g., placement fees, travel fees, immigration processing fees, etc.).

Periodically, ExxonMobil does engage recruiting and/or placement agencies to help with identifying potential candidates for specific positions. If you are contacted by a legitimate recruiting or placement agency, there would be no cost to you, the job-seeker.

If you believe that you have been victim of fraud, please contact your local police department.

You may also report the sender to the appropriate email service provider:

- Gmail: I would like to report a Gmail user who has sent messages that violate the Gmail Program Policies and/or Terms of Use. - Gmail Help <I would like to report a Gmail user who has sent messages that violate the Gmail Program Policies and/or Terms of Use. - Gmail Help> ;

- LinkedIn: Contact Us | LinkedIn Help <Contact Us | LinkedIn Help>

- Yahoo: http://help.yahoo.com/l/us/yahoo/security/phishing/phishing-110143.html <http://help.yahoo.com/l/us/yahoo/security/phishing/phishing-110143.html> .

- Facebook: Go to the profile you want to report, in the bottom of the cover photo, click the “More” icon and select “Report Page”

If you are interested in a position with ExxonMobil, please visit our website (Career opportunities | ExxonMobil <Career opportunities | ExxonMobil> ) to learn about the opportunities available to candidates globally.

Good luck with your job search and kind regards,

ExxonMobil Recruiting Team


----------

